
Show HN: Cubbit – like Dropbox, but P2P and zero-knowledge - wnd_pn
https://business.cubbit.io/
======
wnd_pn
Hello HN,

I’m Emma, long time lurker first time poster.

At Cubbit, Techstars accelerated startup, we are developing a distributed
cloud designed to give users privacy and safety, all while being eco-friendly.

More information on our technology here:
[https://www.cubbit.io/technology](https://www.cubbit.io/technology) &
[https://help.cubbit.io/hc/en-
us/sections/360003191800-Securi...](https://help.cubbit.io/hc/en-
us/sections/360003191800-Security-Privacy)

We are now working on our new service for businesses as a startup within a
startup, therefore as a small cross-functional team and low to no budget.

We just launched the first version of our service, still not working perfectly
but a good MVP.

We’d love to hear your feedback and experience with it :)

Below some articles that explain why and how Cubbit is different than its
competitors:

[http://bit.ly/WhyCubbitIsDifferent](http://bit.ly/WhyCubbitIsDifferent)
[http://bit.ly/CubbitTheFutureOfTheInternet](http://bit.ly/CubbitTheFutureOfTheInternet)
[http://bit.ly/TheInternetIsBroken](http://bit.ly/TheInternetIsBroken)
[https://www.cubbit.io/static/media/greenpaper.pdf](https://www.cubbit.io/static/media/greenpaper.pdf)

~~~
giacp92
How strongly is limited the # of users in a team in the MVP phase? We're an
insurtech startup of 11 and we're trying to get rid of Dropbox for privacy
reasons

~~~
wnd_pn
There is no limit but, for the moment, we recommend it for teams up to 100
users.

------
AleMons
Can I add also external collaborator in different company? We are a digital
marketing agency and take often advantage of freelancer collaborators. Do you
offer any kind of support in the installation process?

------
Cyber_squad
Can I store medical record of my patients on Cubbit? How is this different
from dropbox or google drive?

Nice video btw

~~~
wnd_pn
Hi there and thanks for your message! Yes, you can upload your patients’ files
on Cubbit because their privacy is guaranteed by our zero-knowledge
cryptographic architecture. You can read more about it here
([https://help.cubbit.io/hc/en-
us/sections/360003191800-Securi...](https://help.cubbit.io/hc/en-
us/sections/360003191800-Security-Privacy)) but in short files uploaded in our
network are encrypted with AES-256 and split into dozens of chunks. Each chunk
is distributed in more than one copy via end-to-end encrypted channels across
our network to ensure redundancy and constant uptime. The user's password is
not known to us nor to the coordinator server, and its related randomly-
generated encryption key is stored client-side. Answering your second
question: Cubbit differs from traditional cloud storage services in several
ways:

\-->Distribution: traditional cloud platforms run on data centers, Cubbit,
instead, is the first cloud platform for the general public that is built on a
distributed network of devices owned by the users.

\-->Security: most traditional cloud platforms do not enforce the highest
security standard, as their business model is based on exploiting the users’
data. Because of this, traditional cloud platforms open themselves to data
breaches, leaks, and a wide variety of attacks. Cubbit instead employs
encryption, distribution, and a zero-knowledge architecture to protect the
users’ data.

\-->Control: More often than not, user data is owned by the corporation
running the data center. With Cubbit, our users own their data.

\-->Eco-friendliness: Cubbit is designed to minimize the carbon footprint.
Thanks to its distributed architecture, Cubbit saves a lot of energy compared
to traditional cloud platforms, which are burdened by maintenance costs (the
data center needs to be cooled down to work properly) and long data transfers,
that in certain cases can be as energy-consuming as data storage itself.

